# customizing tractors?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone customized their tractor with non-factory stuff? I don't mean a cup holder or such, more like leather seats, antlers on the hood, mag wheels, custom paint (flames on the hood), chrome plating on stuff... you get the idea. I was just curious as folks do it to cars and pick-ups all the time.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm taking the PPG paint schools class on doing custom flames in December in Windsor Locks, CT. I may attempt flames next year on my old junker. Should be interesting class though.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ did some chroming on his. Hubcaps and a bumper.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think he is considering chroming hubcaps for his tow behind trailer as well.

I still don't think his tractor can possibly be that clean!~!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man, my ears have been ringing the past 2 days.... 


the bumper and caps were factory. 

if i could id love to add an outlet like the deere 235E, that would come in handy out in the shed (no power) 


also if there was room id ad a radio... the radio earmuffs work but are kind of awkward... radio would be used for while the tractor rests and i am spreading loam or something.. 


a horn would be nice too so i could honk for my lady to bring out a beer (ok wishful thinking there) but i could use the horn to get my fleabag out of the way...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

> also if there was room id ad a radio... the radio earmuffs work but are kind of awkward... radio would be used for while the tractor rests and i am spreading loam or something..


Do you have non-resistor plugs in your machine. Otherwise, you should get great reception from your headset. I have the Peltor WorkTunes and they have worked great, but if you have ever run into non-resistor plugs in anything, it will give lousy reception.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i tried the peltors but got lousy AM reception. So i got the earmuffs with speakers in them and plug into a decent radio. 
no idea about the plugs.. Id have to check... The only reason i say they are awkward is moving around the cable gets hung up... The earmuff/speakers are fine for cutting the lawn, but most of ther time im cutting, jumping off and moving a branch or dog toy ect so headsets are sort of a pain. 


too bad there is no where to mount a radio.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Flames*

The last time I had flames on a tractor it was not a good thing.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Flames*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *The last time I had flames on a tractor it was not a good thing. *


Yea real flames on a tractor is not a good thing at all :flamedevi 
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Speaking of flames.....

Brother in Laws outfit. In one summer had 2 balers, 1 tractor, 2 pickups and a haypile go up.

Balers can catch fire if the belts slip, they managed to get the tractor onhooked on one of them.

His main pu caught fire just after he parked it to go in to eat dinner. Luckly he didn't pull up to the house like he usually did.

Junker work pu that I was driving pulling a anhydrous tank, apparently the tranny was slipping and caught fire. Both pu's had service units with diesel and gas on them. Neither blew, but they sure burned.

Suspect the haypile was arson, some drunken kids probably.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, that's ugly. What did it cost him to get it back in operation?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Scary part is how fast those fires go up. They are lightning fast!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

off topic, but when i was 18 i drove a street sweeper for the dpw. The thing had the motor sort of inside the cab of the sweeper under a metal cover. The thing used to backfire all the time and one day it backfired and started smoking.. I walked up the road and called the fire dept (pre cell phone days 1983) but said "its just smoking so no big deal" well when i got back to the sweeper it was in flames and the fire dept listened to me and took their time. it was a total wreck. Somewhere i have a photo, but not digital.. but the thing cooked inside to out in under 10 minutes... It was totalled and i was put on hot top duty... too bad, the sweeper job was a good gig.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey... This is what I like to do... Make changes....
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/Forklift2.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats a neat forklift*

How much can you lift with it bet it comes in handy for taking things in and out of your truck.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Good picture Kevin. I have seen them before, but never get tired of it. [So Argee, what do you think??  ] 

Got to say though, My fav. has always been the Powerking with the loader. Nice job on that one Kevin.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I have no idea how much it will lift...
Its very strong...
It will lift about 1000 lbs up so you can drive your pickup out from under it... But around 800 lbs is all you want to try to move with out tipping problems...


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Is that just a starter motor driving the pump? I read about a junkyard that built a forklift using a power steering pump. Claimed it would lift 3000 lb crushed autos. Sound possible??


----------

